# Jinenkan/Scott Teague



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with this school?
http://www.academyofmartialarts.net/

or this organization?
http://www.jinenkan.com/

I'm more interested in feedback regarding the school, which is a Jinenkan school.  Scott Teague is the school owner (thus the title of the thread). Any feedback would be appreciated.

Please note, there are no horror stories or anything negative attached to my inquiry.  

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 2, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Is anyone familiar with this school?
> http://www.academyofmartialarts.net/
> 
> or this organization?
> ...



I live in the town where he is located. I don't have any background to judge his ninjutsu but my friends who received blackbelts from him (as adults) really enjoyed the training. Haven't heard anything negative and I see tons of kids at his "Karate" dojo...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2009)

JWLuiza said:


> I live in the town where he is located. I don't have any background to judge his ninjutsu but my friends who received blackbelts from him (as adults) really enjoyed the training. Haven't heard anything negative and I see tons of kids at his "Karate" dojo...


Well met!  I too live in Olney.

Just a bit of background as to my inquiry.

I was talking to some friends about branching out and studying a JMA, and one of my sons' friends said that he attends the school and likes it.  I have sat in on some classes, but they've mostly been kids classes.

Anyway, being a poster on a martial arts forum, I figured I'd put out some feelers and gather info and feedback.

Out of curiousity, where do you train and what do you train in?

My thanks for the response!

Daniel


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 2, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Is anyone familiar with this school?
> http://www.academyofmartialarts.net/
> 
> or this organization?
> ...


No direct experience, but I think a student of mine trained there for a bit and brought one of his classmates to join my class.  Seemed decent, from what I heard, but at the same time, heard some things that had me going "Huh?" 'cause they didn't seem to jive with what little I know, like a really strong emphasis on a jujitsu program.  They seemed to have good ukemi, and some decent reality based understandings, but some gaps, too.

Again -- I'm NOT certain this is the same school, but nothing horrible about it.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 2, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Well met!  I too live in Olney.
> 
> Just a bit of background as to my inquiry.
> 
> ...



I do Tang Soo Do and jujutsu with Tompkins Karate Association. I started off at the Longwood Rec Center class. Now I attend classes further out since Longwood only has a kids class now. The website is in my sig file.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow!  I did Tang Soo Do through Tomkins karate when I was a kid, and then my son did when he was about eight.

Daniel


----------



## kakuma (Feb 2, 2009)

Scott is a Dojo-cho in good standing in the Jinenkan. He has been around for quite some time and runs one of the largest schools in the Org. and in the Olney area. 

His kids classes mainly focuses on Isshin Ryu Karate and his adults classes directly focus on Jissen Kobudo Jinenkan training. Since you live Olney his school is well known and has a high reputation in the area. Please try to visit one of his adult classes to get a better feel of what we teach. 

Interestingly enough I will be in the Baltimore area conducting a workshop this weekend and will be stopping by his dojo to extend my hello's.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> No direct experience, but I think a student of mine trained there for a bit and brought one of his classmates to join my class. Seemed decent, from what I heard, but at the same time, heard some things that had me going "Huh?" 'cause they didn't seem to jive with what little I know, like a really strong emphasis on a jujitsu program. They seemed to have good ukemi, and some decent reality based understandings, but some gaps, too.
> 
> Again -- I'm NOT certain this is the same school, but nothing horrible about it.


I appreciate the feedback!  I stopped by earlier this evening and spoke with one of the instructors.  Nice gent, very polite and friendly.  I hope to check out an adult class tonight.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2009)

kakuma said:


> Scott is a Dojo-cho in good standing in the Jinenkan. He has been around for quite some time and runs one of the largest schools in the Org. and in the Olney area.
> 
> His kids classes mainly focuses on Isshin Ryu Karate and his adults classes directly focus on Jissen Kobudo Jinenkan training. Since you live Olney his school is well known and has a high reputation in the area. Please try to visit one of his adult classes to get a better feel of what we teach.
> 
> Interestingly enough I will be in the Baltimore area conducting a workshop this weekend and will be stopping by his dojo to extend my hello's.


Thank you for the feedback!  As I said in my previous post, I hope to check out an adult class tonight.  

By the way, the link to Jinenkan now goes to some Go-daddy site with a listing of local MA schools.  Weird.  Yesterday, it went to a very well done Jinenkan site with info about Fumio Unsui Manaka.  

Thanks again,

Daniel


----------



## kakuma (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a glitch in the hosting that is being resolved with the honbu oin Japan. Since there is a 14 hr. difference this will take some time to resolve. Hopefully it will be fully operational before the end of night. Good luck with your visit as well. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm heading over in about ten minutes, so I'll let you know how it went.  Thanks for the info on the site!

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2009)

I went to watch the adult class tonight and I actually watched about half of the upper belt teens class and all of the adult class.  

Looked good.  I talked a bit with Mr. Skelly and I can say only that I came away with a good regard for the school.  

Daniel


----------



## kakuma (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello Daniel,

I am glad to hear that you enjoyed the visit. Mr Skelly has been a longtime student of Mr. Teague.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 3, 2009)

As an instructor myself I can say that his teaching skills are quite good.  He has a good handle on the class and with the kids, he's authoritative but not overbearing.

My son and I chatted with him after class and as I said, came away with a very good impression.  He is definitely a good represetative of the school.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 10, 2009)

Just an update.

Last night, I had the opportunity to join in an adult class at Master Teague's dojo.  

I enjoyed the class very much, and found that while there was some cross over from taekwondo and hapkido, there was not nearly as much as I had expected.  The style is very, very different from anything that I have personally trained in.  Having a solid foundation in body mechanics in striking and such, I was able to follow along without any problem, though this morning, my body is reminding me that the muscle groups emphasized in taekwondo and hapkido are not entirely the same ones emphasized in taijutsu.

The other students were welcoming and friendly and Master Teague is a fine teacher.  We spoke after class and he was not at all pressuring.  Definitely something I'd like to do in addition to my current arts.

Daniel


----------



## JoeG123 (Feb 1, 2016)

I know this thread is long dead, but I have been a student of Mr. Teague for 11 years and can answer most questions you have.
He is certainly knowledgeably about the intricacies of Kobudo, he studied under Manaka Usui. He knew much about its history, the various arts, and ryu that comprise it and the meaning and spirit of the various kata and kamei. I had a large curiosity for the art and felt there wasn't a question I could ask that he couldn't answer. He was also a very warm and fun person. He made his classes very fun and funny. (However most of the jokes were lost on the students, they were certainly funny for the parents.) He was a very warm and supportive person. I really grew because of him, I gained more confidence in myself and the mental patience to steady my ambition. He tested us, and pushed us to stick with our training, as we would improve gradually. He would be tough on us, but nothing more than he knew we could take. Perseverance was sort of his motto. Unfortunately in Junior year of highschool I found it hard to make time for class and had to put it on hold and haven't been able to continue my training there since. I reached a third degree black belt, however only in the junior program so we were only really learning 2nd tier kata. Which is why I can really only answer questions you may have about him as a sensei.

-Joseph


----------

